# Cat skid steer light plug



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

I would like to mount a light on top of my 252B. My warning light pulls 9 amps. Will the wire and plug to the auxiliary light on the top corner of the cab handle this amp draw?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Pull the fuse for it and see. I have one for the top of my 268 and it works fine for one of those cheapo rotating beacons.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

It's got a 10 amp fuse on the panel. So I guess it should pop the fuse before melting wires? Want to run a code 3 420 rotating mini bar. Thanks.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Should.............so long as there isn't anything else tied into that circut besides the light.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Don't believe there is. The fuse panel diagram show just aux. beacon light.


----------

